# The Tobi Show



## dashing flames (Jul 16, 2008)

This is a place where u get to post video's of the akastuki. I like watching funny akastuki video's that are just amde up like this video


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9WUyeFrGu8[/YOUTUBE]




i didnt make it but its funny hope u guys post here alot and enjoy this thread and if it needs moved plzzz dont neg me for wrong area and i will gladly move it


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 16, 2008)

that was flat out funny!! i loved it!!!
tobi just wants... A FRIEND. HA!!


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 16, 2008)

> Luv Gaara and Hitsugi that was flat out funny!! i loved it!!!
> tobi just wants... A FRIEND. HA!!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EUU2KDhRX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2008)

That was funny but.....but.....poor Deidara.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL glad u like it if u want i can put more up here


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Jul 21, 2008)

Hahaha! i love it X3 "Don't be good be bad idiot!"


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 21, 2008)

glad u enjoyed it


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

i do not care who u r but dis is one funny show


----------

